# Got a question



## MountainSage (Jan 1, 2003)

Over the holidays I've had a chance to happen on to some MMA forums on the net beside this one and the people seem to be real p----kc.  They bash and badmouth anyone or anything that isn't MMA and general act real tough.  I am no involved in the MMA, so I have no firsthand knowledge if these "people" are true competitor or want-to-be MMA.  They read like most of the are morons that talk crap adn have probably not every competed in any type of combat sport at all.  Is this attitude prevalent in the MMA community?  Most of the true competitior I've seen tape or picture of look like lunatic steriod freaks, but I have not met any of them so I'm sure I'm incorrect.  Opinions and info?

Mountain Sage


----------



## ace (Jan 1, 2003)

Bad Blood does role around in The MMA
This is for sure.

But there are alot of keyboard warroirs out there
There are weight davisions in MMA.
And No! not everyones jucies.

as far as respect goes MMA gets it more than 
any other especialy from traditionalist
Who are afraid to let go.

___________________________________------------

Also Pro Wrestling in Japan is verry big
And the more known U are in MMA
The more they want U
So Trash talk is how U say
  IN THE HOUSE! 

I hope i have answerd your ?
Take care:wavey:


----------



## Nyoongar (Jan 1, 2003)

STFU Newbie! J/K


----------



## J-kid (Jan 8, 2003)

Some people are like that,  Most people arnt very educated on martial arts and MMA.  What you get online is alot of people spotting what they see on pride / ufc events and alot of the stuff they might say might be true but they still have no idea about the training and skills they use and should do more research befor they open there mouths.  I am a big MMA follower and Train for it,  Now i do have my veiws, Yet i do know alot about martial arts and each art in general to some point.  One of my favorite other sites is www.bullshido.us    .  They still have there good amount of trolls and it is a NHB martial art talking site.  But they have alot of good information and alot of people that post there know what they are talking about.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 8, 2003)

We don't know anybody like that around here though, all us MTers are good little cyberians. No trash talking, big mouthed, small minded, all knowing, egotisical and or just annoying people here. Nope, not at all.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> We don't know anybody like that around here though, all us MTers are good little cyberians. No trash talking, big mouthed, small minded, all knowing, egotisical and or just annoying people here. Nope, not at all.



then we came back to this nifty little place called Earth...


----------



## white belt (Jan 18, 2003)

90% of the MMA people I have worked out with and supported are well mannered.  I went in to workout years back to learn some non Gi techs. and range transitions more from curiosity.  I made it well known about my traditinal TKD background and expressed comraderie to the group.  No problems.  A couple of the guys went Pro. and did reasonably well.  The other 10% were skulkers who drifted in and out of the club.  Not clear on the concept of discipline and loyalty.  People who would not survive my TKD school long due to lack of basic empathy.  They thought they were a lot tougher than they actually were.  More than likely the trash talkers on some of the MMA forums.  More the WWF mentality.  My personal contacts have been mostly positive though.

white belt


----------



## ace (Jan 19, 2003)

Quick Question??///???//???/?////


----------



## white belt (Jan 19, 2003)

Ace,

They were Jigoro Kano and Jim Arvanitis.  Ever hear of them?  They talk funny, but nice guys.  We are having a beer right now and discussing manners on the MT forum. 

Seriously, a couple of locals who fight around the Illinois, Michigan, Indiana area.  They haven't been on the box yet.  One of them won some events over in Indiana sponsored by Dan Severn.  Met Dan once.  Very nice man.

white belt


----------



## ace (Jan 19, 2003)

& U U are Haveing a beer With Kano??????

Sounds Like U Need Help My Friend.

I do MMA My Self im 1-0 & looking for My Next Match.


----------



## white belt (Jan 19, 2003)

Ace,

There is a ...well, guy of sorts thumbing around Missouri.  He hasn't fought Pro yet, but you might say he's VERY hungry for action.  Last sighting was near St. Louis, MO.  If you meet up, make sure a trusted friend is in your corner with a side of beef and a case of beer to throw in the ring instead of a towel.  Tapping motions piss him/it off! 

Your new Agent,
white belt


----------



## ace (Jan 19, 2003)

U Make Me LoL ///All Keyboard:fart: 
Hope he can Hold his Breath


----------

